# Two Carbooty Finds....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

this morning turned up trumps-finally broke my duck and got some watches









first up a lorus lumibrite kinetic with a sort of mil-style dial.










comparison of brightness with my 6309 (dial relumed by bry)










next a pulsar chrono, needs a battery though it does work as i squeezed a fatter batt in to see if it worked


















the rest were mechanicals

regs john


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

You must have been up early to catch any deals to be back by half ten.









I've got a vision of someone standing in the damp, pre-dawn half light, bang in the middle of an empty field just waiting to pounce on every car that pulls in.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

murph said:


> I've got a vision of someone standing in the damp, pre-dawn half light, bang in the middle of an empty field just waiting to pounce on every car that pulls in.


You`ve met him then Murph?
















Likes nothing better on a Sunday morning then lurking in a damp field waiting to pounce on passing cars does our John


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> murph said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a vision of someone standing in the damp, pre-dawn half light, bang in the middle of an empty field just waiting to pounce on every car that pulls in.
> ...


I noticed he wasn't denying it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

murph said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > murph said:
> ...


I think he finds it a refreshing change after working all week in a hot foundry


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

*murph,* it was just coming light when i arrived and it was pure luck that the lady was getting the watches out of a bag just at the exact time that i was passing her stall









i couldn't make a denial as my son phoned me earlier, one of their two cats had climbed up the curtains and brought the lot crashing down, i had to go and repair the plaster, re-plug the wall and put the curtains + track back up.

*mac,* the foundry that i work in is huge and very hot in summer, freezing cold in winter, it's just the jobs that are always mad-hot









during the cold spell at the begining of this year, our foreman left a thermometer just inside the foundry (where a roller door had been broken for months, it registered -13 degrees







(brass monkey weather







)

regards, john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just goes to show how much time I`ve spent in a foundry


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice finds John


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> *murph,* it was just coming light when i arrived and it was pure luck that the lady was getting the watches out of a bag just at the exact time that i was passing her stall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being there first is the only way to get the bargains, John. You got them all from one person?

Kids nowadays, you'll have to buy him a DIY book for Christmas, John. 

Tell me about being in a large building with the door wide open, especially on a winters night. It's almost like being outside. That's bringing back memories of not being able to undo zips because your hands are too cold to feel them. I remember it hit -25C here when I was an apprentice and every job that day was outside.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi murph, i notice you're from ne scotland, isn't that the edge of the world, a few miles more and you fall off







, my older sister had a b/friend, he was a professional diver, he went pouring concrete under the ocean (off scotland)







i thought he was pulling my leg(concrete in water surely would just dis-integrate







) but apparently they add some type of gel that holds it together and the chemical reaction dries it out (not the dryness-as i thought







) he told me that there is a very small window in time that they can work as the sea is so wild and cold, it can't be done

john

-25c







- that's colder than the 710's heart


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like the Lorus John, what a lume









Murph, I am back in Scotland for 4 days next week and am making an effort to eat as much fruit as possible before I get there so I don't fall ill or die.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> hi murph, i notice you're from ne scotland, isn't that the edge of the world, a few miles more and you fall off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes afaik the romans were one of the first people to use hydralic cement, they mixed pumice or some similar volcanic rock with the lime so it would harden under water, for bridge foundations or the like while we were still busy styling our hair with the lime.







I think the knowledge was lost during the dark ages and don't know offhand when we started using it again but I do know John Smeaton (you might not have heard of him unless you have an engineering background) used it in the 1700s for lighthouses and piers. I'll stop with the history lesson now.









There is a tradition of going swimming in the sea on new years day up here but I think it's only people who are still p*ssed from the night before that take part. Not that we were any better when we were kids as we used to see who could jump on lumps of ice at the river mouth with predictable results.


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

I used to be a pretty keen biker at one time and one of the very many silly tricks we got up to was to go to

the ANTLER RALLY @ Ardnamuchian in the far west of mainland Scotland in february. After a gruelling 6hr

ride on an unfaired british banger you could sample the delights of camping in a snow covered field in a rudimentry tent capable of being strapped to the back of the seat. THANK GOD FOR GLENFIDDICH !! and the dragon rally wasnt much warmer either!!


----------

